# Is my Demasoni sick or just getting old, close to the end?



## EHryan (Dec 10, 2005)

I have a female Demasoni who I bought about 4 1/2 years ago. She was about 1.5 inches when I got her.

She's been the most healthy fish until about 5-6 months ago.

Her symptoms...

Her scales don't look healthy, they look dry and cracked. 
She has a few small bumps on her face, not ich. They go away and come back.
She has lost weight and her stomach is sunken in enough to notice. 
She spends most of her time in mid or top water.
She spends the nights at the surface in the corner, often on her side or in the current. 
Her color overall looks washed, faded. 
She stays a little out of the way of the other fish now, complete opposite of how she once was.

I noticed these symptoms awhile ago one at a time but now they seem stacked on top of one another. She still eats and chases other fish at times.

She is in a 75 gallon with about 25 other fish. The only time the tank ever got sick was a case of ich and possibly velvet about 3-4 months ago. Tank was medicated and the 4 very very sick fish(Demasoni not included) got 100% better.

PH 8
Ammonia 0
Temp 79
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 5

Half of the other fish in the tank I bought around the same time I bought her, and they all look healthy. At first I thought she was just getting old, but I'd like to know for sure. This is my first tank and I have no experience with aging fish.

Thanks for reading and any input.


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

I don't know, EHryan. I had an older fish some time ago with very similar symptoms over a period of 4 or more months. I tried different meds, removed him to a hospital tank and did all that I could for him, (he was my first cichlid and my favorite fish), but he showed no improvement and he eventually died. His tankmates remained healthy and in fact the are all still alive today. The fact that he WAS old, that his symptoms took place over a period of months, that no other fish got sick and that he didn't respond to any meds made me wonder if it wasn't old age.

But I wouldn't conclude this is old age with your fish just yet. Hanging out in the current and the overall shabby appearance of her scales may indicate an external parasite of some kind. Have you looked at her from different angles with a flashlight to see if you can see any kind of film on her? What made you think the tank was infected with Velvet before and did you treat the tank?

Robin


----------



## Jon89LE (Feb 1, 2007)

EHryan,
I had the exact same issue with one of my Demasoni's. Never treated with medication since I wasn't sure what to treat it with. I moved the fish to my 30gal with about 15 other yellow lab fry. The condition never worsened so after 4weeks I moved him back to the 55 gal and he died that night due to aggression. The Demasoni was about 2 years old. However, one of my females just recently was getting harrassed and now has the sunken belly. She is now in a hospital tank being closely monitored. I hope you find an answer to this. Good luck.


----------



## EHryan (Dec 10, 2005)

Robin said:


> I don't know, EHryan. I had an older fish some time ago with very similar symptoms over a period of 4 or more months. I tried different meds, removed him to a hospital tank and did all that I could for him, (he was my first cichlid and my favorite fish), but he showed no improvement and he eventually died. His tankmates remained healthy and in fact the are all still alive today. The fact that he WAS old, that his symptoms took place over a period of months, that no other fish got sick and that he didn't respond to any meds made me wonder if it wasn't old age.
> 
> But I wouldn't conclude this is old age with your fish just yet. Hanging out in the current and the overall shabby appearance of her scales may indicate an external parasite of some kind. Have you looked at her from different angles with a flashlight to see if you can see any kind of film on her? What made you think the tank was infected with Velvet before and did you treat the tank?
> 
> Robin


Sorry for the delayed response. I haven't given up on this fish. I have recently moved her to a ten gallon tank. Since I posted this thread she has lost a little more weight and became a little more inactive. So I decided to move her to the 10.

I have been doing daily water changes and have been adding salt. Starting two days ago I gave her a dosage of Jungle Labs parasite clear.

She is either near the bottom or near the surface, not much swimming. There is some redness around her gills. And they do look swollen, although this could just bec she has lost so much weight, and they are moving fast.

However before all this started to happen there were a few times when her gills became swollen and then went away.

At this point I am open to any suggestions at all. And no more delayed responses from me.


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Hi,

I'd finish up the full dose of Jungle Parasite Clear and see if there's any improvement. And any water changes you can fit in are also good. Did you mention what you are using for a declorinator? Make sure its a good quality one. Prime or Amquel-plus.

You mentioned that the tank had a case of Velvet before. Try having a close look at this fish with a flashlight from different angles to make sure its not Velvet --it can be very hard to get rid of. . . .

Robin


----------



## EHryan (Dec 10, 2005)

Robin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'd finish up the full dose of Jungle Parasite Clear and see if there's any improvement. And any water changes you can fit in are also good. Did you mention what you are using for a declorinator? Make sure its a good quality one. Prime or Amquel-plus.
> 
> ...


The dechlorinator I've been using is the Aqueon brand.

Yes my Acei's had gotten really sick, from what I am pretty sure was velvet. I was almost sure two of them were not going to make it but what you suggested cured them.

I checked her tonight again and no I don't see anything like I did with the Acei's.

The demasonis symptoms started before the Velvet. She would have a swollen gill, then it went away, maybe a month later another swollen gill with fast breathing, then a month later spots that would come and go, then the spots worsened, then her scales started to look dry, cracked, and then finally a really washed out color and sunken in stomach.

She ate today but only 4 maybe 5 pellets.


----------



## EHryan (Dec 10, 2005)

I noticed tonight what I think is a small patch of fungus right in front of one of her gills.

I noticed it only after shutting off the filter and looking down from above with a flashlight.

Mardel products come with a fish disease guide in the instructions, and if I follow that chart I end up at gill disease, popeye, fin and tail rot. Her fins are frayed, and her tail has chunks missing, I thought this was bec she was getting nipped at(one of the reasons I moved her to the 10)

But I also kinda end up at Internal infection, treat with maracyn two.(the not eating, sluggish, hiding etc)

Her eyes do look a little dark and slightly protruding.

I don't know, for symptoms she almost has them all. After noticing what I think is fungus all I had was Maracyn-Plus so I gave her some tonight


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

> Her fins are frayed, and her tail has chunks missing,


It can be tricky figuring out if it's fin rot or some other disease or if the fish is getting chewed on by one of the other fish. Often it can be a combination.

But the patch of fungus makes me agree with you that it would be a good idea to treat with an antibiotic. The JPC may still have done some good since it has metronidazole in it which works against some bacterias as well as parasites. 
Did you finish the recommended dose of the JPC? Did you notice any improvement?

I'd next try treating her with a combination of Maracyn and Maracyn-two. This will cover a broad range of bacterias. First do a partial water change and run some fresh carbon in the filter for a few hours to get rid of any left over JPC.

In addition to the Maracyns add aquarium salt at the rate of 1 tablespoon per five gallons and increase water movement in the tank. Both of these actions may help to keep any bacteria from attaching to the fish's skin. If you don't have aquarium salt then Kosher or Pickling salt from the grocery store will work just as good and it a lot cheaper. Just make sure that whatever salt, (sodium chloride), you use that it doesn't have any additives. Dissolve the salt first and add it to the tank gradually over several hours time.

Its a good sign that she's still eating. Let me know how it goes.

Robin


----------



## EHryan (Dec 10, 2005)

The fungus that I think I see behind her gill has grown a lot in the last day. I have added salt, your recommended dosage. She isn't eating at all, she is holding food for a while but then spitting it out.

I did finish up the dose of Maracyn Plus and no I didn't notice an improvement.

I did two water changes yesterday and treated the tank with API Triple Sulfa. I did also buy Maracyn and Maracyn 2. I guess I'll try that next if things don't improve.


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Turn the temp down to 76. This may prevent the bacteria from spreading.

Robin


----------

